# Hillarious Spurs Opening Night Video



## TMTTRIO (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I don't know if anybody has seen this but it's pretty hillarious:lol: :lol::clap2: . They also have one on Tony and Eva's wedding too.

http://link.brightcove.com/services/player/bcpid1078960728?bclid=1109762212&bctid=1280500126


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL gold


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ahahahah... I can't stop laughing. That was awesome. Good find ^_^


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was awesome.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That was great ahaha. Please post more if there is.


----------

